# Shipping Costs



## arg4560 (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone know an approximate cost for shipping household goods from Dubai back to the UK. Any recommended companies would be welcomed also !

Cheers

Tony


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

20ft around 20/25k mark. use the bigger companies even if they are more expensive, can tell you the ones in auh not dxb you would need to ask on that forum for specifics, but look at allied pickfords, gac, crown etc.


----------



## ascottz (Mar 6, 2009)

busybee2 said:


> 20ft around 20/25k mark. use the bigger companies even if they are more expensive, can tell you the ones in auh not dxb you would need to ask on that forum for specifics, but look at allied pickfords, gac, crown etc.


Hi, can you please pass on the info as I am looking to do this the other way around (UK->Abu Dhabi).


----------



## xxxxxxxxJonzie (Feb 22, 2014)

Try "Right Way shipping". They're a bit expensive but the prices are somewhat negotiable depending on time of year and the cost to ship that day. They offer Marine and air cargo shipping as well to and from abu dhabi


----------

